# My Teddy Bear!



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

He is a little furball! Baxter just got his short trim...and he looks so cute. I need to take pictures and post. I bet Scooter will feel sooo good getting a clip. lol.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

He so looks like a little bear that should be on my pillow :smile: too gorgeous.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

No kidding, I bet he'd feel better being a lamb than a teddy bear, lol! 
Thanks guys!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

He is sooo cute, and loook his eyes are open! Adorable. 

I hear ya about it starting to get warm, it's still pleasantly cool here in florida but whew, it's humid already. Yuck! I think I am going to clip Jazz down pretty soon. Four or five inches of hair doesn't seem like as good an idea now as it did back in Nov.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Yup - I have Wrigley scheduled in two weeks for a Gunther cut. We'll see how well we do with the long legs...if not, then they'll go too.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Ohhhhhh..... he is so cute! We still have snow on the ground so we won't be cutting ours back yet. Maybe in a month. It will be fun since they are all six months and under so we haven't seen them in anything but the longer coats.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

gwtwmum2 said:


> Yup - I have Wrigley scheduled in two weeks for a Gunther cut. We'll see how well we do with the long legs...if not, then they'll go too.


Ohh can't wait to see Wrigs in the Gunter cut :smile:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh I love that teddy bear look!


----------



## Luna09 (Mar 17, 2009)

Very CUTE!!!!

Abe


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Aw very cute! He is definley a little teddy bear. What a precious face he has.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

He is so adorable!!!!


----------

